# Honeybees and native pollinators



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

http://picasaweb.google.com/Dean.Ramona/HoneybeesAndNativePollinatorsInCloseProximityToHoneybeeHives

the one with the bearded tulip (red) was about 50' from our hives, the rest of these photos were taken within a few feet of a kept honeybee colony. Here are a few, more at the link above.

deknow


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

You're having way too much fun with that new camera. I expect to see one of your photos on the cover of Bee Culture some day.


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

Nice pictures! What type of camera and lense are you using?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

NewBee2007 said:


> Nice pictures! What type of camera and lense are you using?


it's a canon sd 990...basically, a point and shoot with nice features and manual controls.

deknow


----------



## Beacon Woods (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow! They're gorgeous!

~Chris


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I've added one more to the gallery, from today. These carpenter bees are always around, sometimes headbutting....never at all friendly. Well, I've been building stuff, and had dried Gorilla Glue on my hands...and this carpenter bee wanted it. It landed on my right hand, so I shot this with the left (camera was on the left side of my belt).


----------



## copefarms (Jun 6, 2009)

All Great shots.
A point and shoot WOW just goes to show you its not the tools its the photographer 
Nice Work


----------

